# Auto windows?



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have something similar to this. It works great. On a hot day when you're walking to your car you can hit the combo (mine is unlock, lock, unlock) and it will roll down all the windows to let the hot air escape. When you arrive where you're going, you don't need to remember to roll up your windows. When you get out and all the doors are closed, you can hit the lock button and it will roll up all four windows.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish the Cruze had this. My moms Honda and our Toyota do it. Such a great feature. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Abrunet85 said:


> I have something similar to this. It works great. On a hot day when you're walking to your car you can hit the combo (mine is unlock, lock, unlock) and it will roll down all the windows to let the hot air escape. When you arrive where you're going, you don't need to remember to roll up your windows. When you get out and all the doors are closed, you can hit the lock button and it will roll up all four windows.



the concept is awesome and something I want to explore. What did you use to make this happen? im thinking about buying it and seeing how it works what do you guys think?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> the concept is awesome and something I want to explore. What did you use to make this happen? im thinking about buying it and seeing how it works what do you guys think?


I bought a unit like the one listed, followed the instruction on setting it up. Can't remember exactly what the steps were, but it's not difficult and take a minute or two.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

That seems worth it for sure for the express open/close features. Its like "adding" an express open/close option... for only $18! If it works correctly of course. 

Does the Cruze windows have "pinch detection"? As in, if you(or a young child, etc.) has a finger in the way when these go up, will the pinch detection stop the window? I could see an accident happening if you go to put up the windows and for whatever reason someone is reaching in for something or whatever.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool find! I just bought one!



On a side note:

I was able to mod a MK4 Golf TDI, R53 Mini Cooper S and E39 BMW 540i to do this with the factory remote by modifying code in their bcm's. All 3 of those cars have the roll up / roll down with remote enabled overseas but disabled in the NA market....*read my fuel pump module thread* to see an example of WHY they disable this feature.

I am waiting for some 2013 schematics for our cars and also will look into BCM, ECM etc etc coding via the obdii port

Some very interesting things can usually be added / modded this way.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

In another thread about "Things to know about your Cruze"
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/6386-things-know-about-your-cruze.html

#39. Apparently the windows will not crush your fingers if you go to close them and there's fingers in the way. They will reverse back down. I haven't tried this yet. Anyone wanna be the guinea pig? (I have confirmed this feature but it only works with the express up feature. If you hold the button and put your fingers there the window will still go up until you release the button...it hurts!)

I don't know if it won't crush your fingers with the use of this "plug-in". I guess you can message him to test it out, because I'm not going to be testing that out. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would suggest anyone who wants to test auto-reverse on express window up us a partially frozen hot dog.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys make sure to save one for me okay! I was the one to find it... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought one of these things and sadly it worked once and I never got it to work again. I wish my LS had auto up but again, sadly, it does not. Hopefully the one you bought works out better.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had mine for a year and its still working just fine


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

To the people concerned about crushing things in the windows.

After I get mine I'll test what happens when a hand is in the window and post the results.

I've done it on many cars to test it out and any modern car I've done this test on hardly bites then reverses back down a few inches.

Now, old cars that had ZERO logic in the circuits, some bit HARD and others hardly at all.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

firehawk618 said:


> To the people concerned about crushing things in the windows.
> 
> After I get mine I'll test what happens when a hand is in the window and post the results.
> 
> ...


I ended up testing it out today by accident. I used my fob to open the windows so I could just lean in and grab something inside my car. When doing so I had my whole upper body inside the car and my stomach hit the little stick by the window that locks your doors. Well, with this OBD auto window thing, if you have your windows open and you lock the vehicle, it puts the windows up. It started to squish my stomach and then it stopped. lol The rest of the windows ended up closing. I was lucky enough that I had my key in my hand, I reached the ignition and turn it a notch to power up the windows and lowered the window. In the meantime I had my wife standing behind me laughing her butt off. 

So to answer the question if it stops and reverses, it does not reverse. You're just stuck there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now if your wife could have gotten a pic of this We all could get the same laugh , HaHa ..


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Abrunet85 said:


> I ended up testing it out today by accident. I used my fob to open the windows so I could just lean in and grab something inside my car. When doing so I had my whole upper body inside the car and my stomach hit the little stick by the window that locks your doors. Well, with this OBD auto window thing, if you have your windows open and you lock the vehicle, it puts the windows up. It started to squish my stomach and then it stopped. lol The rest of the windows ended up closing. I was lucky enough that I had my key in my hand, I reached the ignition and turn it a notch to power up the windows and lowered the window. In the meantime I had my wife standing behind me laughing her butt off.
> 
> So to answer the question if it stops and reverses, it does not reverse. You're just stuck there.


This is with the Drivers window though. What about the others that do not normally have express up?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought they all had express up. When mine open or close they do it at the same speed.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay, I bought one of these off Amazon for $18 and got it today. Now, it will roll up the windows by pressing the lock button for 2-3 seconds, but I can't get them to roll down. (That's the reason I really wanted the option) The instructions are in freaking CHINESE and I can't read it! Anyone got any ideas? I've tried the Press & Hold Unlock to roll down, but that doesn't do anything, I also tried what the guy up top said about UNLOCK>LOCK>UNLOCK and nothing. Also did the 3 sec unlock, repeated unlock and such.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> I thought they all had express up. When mine open or close they do it at the same speed.


I'm talking about with the door switches, not with your fob.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

dfwtxpatrick said:


> Okay, I bought one of these off Amazon for $18 and got it today. Now, it will roll up the windows by pressing the lock button for 2-3 seconds, but I can't get them to roll down. (That's the reason I really wanted the option) The instructions are in freaking CHINESE and I can't read it! Anyone got any ideas? I've tried the Press & Hold Unlock to roll down, but that doesn't do anything, I also tried what the guy up top said about UNLOCK>LOCK>UNLOCK and nothing. Also did the 3 sec unlock, repeated unlock and such.


Try taking the module out and plugging it back in.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

JayZee said:


> Try taking the module out and plugging it back in.


 Well, that didn't work. All I get is Roll up when locking the doors. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Private Cruze (Jul 16, 2013)

I have it and love it. Works great.


----------



## Private Cruze (Jul 16, 2013)

Try unlocking 3 times, that unlocks my doors & lowers all windows.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine is lock, unlock, lock
Which is the reverse of what you did.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I contacted the seller and found out it WON'T work on a LT model. Waiting to find out why. I actually tried it on a Cruze that was not a LT and it worked just fine. DANG IT! Guess I'll sell it and pay the $70 for one that will work on my LT.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I have one I bought off ebay that was $17 shipped...it works on my 2011 2LT and my fiance's 2013 1LT. My friend wants one for his 2011 Camaro if anyone knows if they exist, let me know.



Here is the one I bought: Car Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay

Hold the unlock for a few seconds and it rolls them down, hold lock and it rolls them up. Press the opposite button once they begin going up or down and it will stop them where they are.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I got one of these recently and it only closed the windows but does nothing else.
Tried what mfg recommended and no luck.

I am awaiting one I just ordered today, on ebay.
It has a shock sensor as well and works with your stock alarm, as well as the window features. It was closer to $50, but if it works may be worth it, especially if the window feature AND alarm features work well.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

JayZee said:


> I'm talking about with the door switches, not with your fob.


I have an LS and they're all express down, but no express up. My wife has an LT and they're all express down and the driver's window is the only express up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you take a picture of the instructions and upload it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

